# MIAMI, 90°F, mostly sunny with a chance of thunderstorms



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous pictures. Very inspiring.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Key West


Key West


Key West


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Key West is such a peaceful paradise, lost to the hectic pace of the 21st century. Great job capturing the idyllic spirit of the island.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Skyline as seen from Watson Island:


Miami

MacArthur Causeway, linking Miami and Miami Beach:


MacArthur Causeway


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Miami


Miami


Miami


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Stellar shots mate! :happy:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. kay:


Miami


Miami


Miami


Miami


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

You can even make a parking tower look beautiful!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

South Miami Avenue:


Miami

Miami River from Brickell Key:


Miami


Miami


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Benonie said:


> You can even make a parking tower look beautiful!


Most of them do look quite nice admittedly. Miami has an incredible # of above ground car parks in the city. Virtually every apartment building has them (for obvious reasons). It struck me though that they were all above ground. I suppose it has something to do with being right next to the ocean. Still, it can be an architectural challenge to make them fit into the architectural landscape.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Miami :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

South Beach:


Breakwater Miami Beach


Ocean Drive Miami Beach

Skyline just keeps on expanding...


Miami


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Superb pics^


----------



## Wernher (Sep 16, 2016)

So about this Free German passport...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Send me a bigger picture of your avatar and you will get one.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Miami


Miami


Miami


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice updates about Miami :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Miami Beach


Miami Beach


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Key West*


Key West

Islamorada


Florida Keys


Key West


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Miami


Miami


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Cool^


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Miami


Miami


Miami


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

I could see myself living here, it's beautiful.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

It is a nice place...that heat though. You're practically trying to move from one air conditioned place to the next as quickly as possible for 8 months of the year.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, very nice new photos from Miami


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Miami


Miami


Miami Brickell Avenue


Miami


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice update.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Key West:


Key West


Key West


Key West


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Miami


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Kampflamm, say something about ChuckscraperMiami, he lives in this city :grass:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^  LOL!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Miami


Miami


Miami


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always very nice photos; keep them coming, Kampflamm


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Sure thing...


Miami


Miami


Miami


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Flashback Sunday


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Key West*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Miami kay:


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Wow .... I have never been to MIAMI! Relatives may be calling.


----------

